# Adjusting to Cytomel



## audrealjade (Mar 29, 2012)

So I went up from 10mcgs to 15mcgs yesterday and I've been feeling anxious and a little weak. I'm wondering if anyone has experiences with dosage increases of Cytomel? I'm trying to differentiate between whether these feelings are from my body not tolerating the medication because of my adrenals or just normal dosage increase symptoms?

I get my hormone testing back on May 8th. My doctor wants me on 20mcgs until he sees me again in May. 
I've also been checking my pulse and it is in the 80's pretty consistently.

Any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

audrealjade said:


> So I went up from 10mcgs to 15mcgs yesterday and I've been feeling anxious and a little weak. I'm wondering if anyone has experiences with dosage increases of Cytomel? I'm trying to differentiate between whether these feelings are from my body not tolerating the medication because of my adrenals or just normal dosage increase symptoms?
> 
> I get my hormone testing back on May 8th. My doctor wants me on 20mcgs until he sees me again in May.
> I've also been checking my pulse and it is in the 80's pretty consistently.
> ...


Cut that tiny little pill in half. Then just increase by 2.5 mcgs. for a week................see how it goes and if you are fine, take the whole 5 mcgs..

When did your start on the Cytomel? And did you start on a low dose?

It could be you are hyper. Are you a physically active person?


----------



## audrealjade (Mar 29, 2012)

I started on 10mcgs of Cytomel initially for one week. 
I am not an active person. Right now I am on the couch pretty much all day every day because I have no energy for anything else. I do notice my heart rate increases quite a bit once I stand up and move around some.

My reverse T3 is very high and my Free T3 is low. Does it take a few weeks to feel any improvement on Cytomel? I know I've read it takes about 75mcgs to clear out the reverse T3...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

audrealjade said:


> I started on 10mcgs of Cytomel initially for one week.
> I am not an active person. Right now I am on the couch pretty much all day every day because I have no energy for anything else. I do notice my heart rate increases quite a bit once I stand up and move around some.
> 
> My reverse T3 is very high and my Free T3 is low. Does it take a few weeks to feel any improvement on Cytomel? I know I've read it takes about 75mcgs to clear out the reverse T3...


This is not a good situation. Most if not all persons have a hard time tolerating 5 mcgs. of Cytomel as a starting dose and they reduce the pill by half (2.5 mcg.) and take that dose for a good 6 weeks at least, then see the doc, get labs and maybe titrated up by another 2.5 mcg. or 5 mcg. at that time.

I believe you should call your doctor as overdose on Cytomel can be very very dangerous. Especially if you are not athletically inclined. Truly, that is a lot of Cytomel.

Usually the patient starts to really feel the Cytomel in about 72 hours.

What happened during the week you were on the 10 mcg.?

Do you have a racing heart, BP gone up, diarrhea? Are you sleeping well?

Have you ever had your ferritin checked?

Quite concerned on your behalf.

Symptoms of an Overdose With Cytomel 
The symptoms of a Cytomel overdose can be dangerous. Some of the most dangerous symptoms include:

•High blood pressure (hypertension) 
•A rapid heart rate (tachycardia) 
•An irregular heart rhythm (arrhythmia) 
•Heart palpitations 
•Anxiety 
•Confusion 
•Disorientation 
•Seizures 
•Strokes 
•Coma 
•Death.

Some of the less dangerous symptoms (which may serve as "red flags" to warn about high thyroid levels) include:

•An increased appetite, along with weight loss 
•Feeling hot all the time and increased sweating 
•Fever 
•Insomnia 
•Shakiness or muscle weakness 
•Diarrhea, vomiting, or abdominal cramps (stomach cramps) 
•Hair loss 
•Flushing 
•Menstrual problems or fertility problems.

http://endocrine-system.emedtv.com/cytomel/cytomel-overdose.html


----------



## audrealjade (Mar 29, 2012)

The week that I was on the 10mcgs I didn't notice anxiety or any issues. Actually I felt very sleepy and calm for the most part. Now going up to 15mcgs yesterday I definitely noticed a change. Some chest tightness, anxiety, going to the bathroom more, a little bit of an increase in temperature. 
I've tried to get ahold of my doctor's office but I think they are closed today. I took my second pill at 1pm so I've had 10mcgs today. I think I'm going to keep at 10mcgs until I can talk to my doctor on Monday because what you say concerns me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

audrealjade said:


> The week that I was on the 10mcgs I didn't notice anxiety or any issues. Actually I felt very sleepy and calm for the most part. Now going up to 15mcgs yesterday I definitely noticed a change. Some chest tightness, anxiety, going to the bathroom more, a little bit of an increase in temperature.
> I've tried to get ahold of my doctor's office but I think they are closed today. I took my second pill at 1pm so I've had 10mcgs today. I think I'm going to keep at 10mcgs until I can talk to my doctor on Monday because what you say concerns me.


I am very relieved that you are amenable to what I have mentioned. It is "always" better to err on the side of caution.

Please let us know how you do and what the doc has to say about all of this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

audrealjade said:


> The week that I was on the 10mcgs I didn't notice anxiety or any issues. Actually I felt very sleepy and calm for the most part. Now going up to 15mcgs yesterday I definitely noticed a change. Some chest tightness, anxiety, going to the bathroom more, a little bit of an increase in temperature.
> I've tried to get ahold of my doctor's office but I think they are closed today. I took my second pill at 1pm so I've had 10mcgs today. I think I'm going to keep at 10mcgs until I can talk to my doctor on Monday because what you say concerns me.


What other meds are you on?

With Cytomel it's best to does just the way Andros says - slow and steady and if you have hyper symptoms back off on the dose a bit and check with your doctor.


----------

